# Had to get rescued...



## devinsdad

I am really not wanting to make this post but perhaps it will give some an easy reason to call me a dumbass. And well deserved...

I take the family to a spot off Scenic Highway to try for some reds and sailcats. Easy day of catching some finger mullet and pinfish and slinging out a few spinning rods off the beach with the wife and kids. Met with Danny, his wife Holley and their little boy. Danny decides to use a 4/0 Penn Senator amd try for a small shark. Yaks it out about 100 yards and then we sit. We are in North Escambia Bay so I am thinking this is going to be a waste of time.

Long story short, big shark gets hooked up and is almost spooling him. He jumps in my Ocean Kayak to paddle out to regain some line. I see him out about 100 yards and jump in the other yak to assist. We end up about 1.5 miles out and no slowing this shark. Wind kicks up and both yaks get swamped. Ended up ditching the rod and we are now in the water. After about 3 hours we see a boat and start waving the paddles. A police officer is on board and tells us they have been looking for us for over an hour. Glad we stayed with the sunken kayaks!


----------



## saku39

wow man thats crazy, any idea what type of shark?


----------



## wld1985

Wow..Glad everything went ok, I was out that way close to the Hightower off of scenic hwy in the Jet-ski.. What time was this?


----------



## JD7.62

What kind of kayak exactly? Im guessing sit ins if the got swamped and sank huh?


----------



## Jason

Man, glad you came back!!! Good outcome even though the loss of gear!!!


----------



## Randy M

Had a similar thing happen to me several weeks ago at 3 MB. Not an easy thing to post that you screwed up but I thought it may help some one so I posted my experience.

I have a SOT so it won't sink but when you can't get back on top it still sucks!

Glad you are OK and things worked out for the better (hey, they could have been MUCH worse!)


----------



## sniperpeeps

Dang man.....glad you guys are all ok. Sounds like you found a new place to catch whopper bulls though!


----------



## Tobiwan

Wow dood that's scary,glad you got home ok. Someone was definitely watching out for y'all.


----------



## devinsdad

My kayak is a Sit On Top Ocean Kayak. However, I dont have a cover for the compartment on front. Mistake #1. Danny has a Pelican Sit-In kayak. That was the one that got flooded first. After the Pelican got swamped I made the call for us both to get on my Ocean Kayak and start heading for shore. 
The shark kept pulling and made the paddle very tough because she was so strong. We have caught many sharks but the strength of this one was tough. I am the last man in the world the EVER say we need to ditch the rod but that was the time. Another MAJOR screw up was no knife on board. No life jackets, no knife and a major underestimate of how big the sharks in Escambia Bay really are.


----------



## sniperpeeps

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/technology/2012/06/1000-pound-bull-shark-caught/

Could have been one like this......I wade duck hunt up around that area


----------



## SHunter

A good story for the grandkids. Glad you both are alright.


----------



## wld1985

Where were you guys at when this took place and what time did they finally pick you up outta the water? Like I said before,glad your both safe..Remember all the important things next time..


----------



## Pompano Joe

Thanks for the post! Humbling, but helpful.

God bless,


----------



## devinsdad

Not to share my Redfish Honeyhole, but we were at the Chimney Park off Scenic Hwy at Langley. I know that is gay beach but the redfish are really thick there. What happens in the woods is there business. I am there, with my wife, for the redfish.

I have set out a shark line or two just to see what would happen, but NEVER had a run like we had today. I have caught alot of big sharks before but whatever we hooked today was bigger than I have ever seen. That girl drug us out pretty damn far before we realized how far out we really were.

I am not a newbie to shark fishing but there are some big sharks in Escambia Bay! And major thanks to the Pensacola Police Dept!


----------



## knot @ Work

Wow

what a fishing story, hope this helps others to think before they get to far from shore in a YAK. 

Live and learn......


----------



## PCfisher66

Glad to hear a good out come, I bet the wives were glad to see you.


----------



## devinsdad

wld19865- We got hooked up about 1:45 or 2pm. I believe we got back to the beach about 5pm. I am guessing at was a big bull shark due to the way it fought. 

This goes to show how even the most experienced anglers need to pay attention to even the smallest details. Things went from high-fives to, "Oh Shit" pretty quickly. When we got back to the beach my wife was hugging me and yelling at me at the same time. Hated my kids had to go through those few hours of not knowing what the outcome would be. That was the worst part.


----------



## swhiting

So, you went to the Chimney, put out your bait, got wet and lost your pole......


..


----------



## dabutcher

I'm glad you guys are okay. Thanks for sharing and your story is a reminder to us all that you have always got to respect Mother Nature.


----------



## Telum Pisces

swhiting said:


> So, you went to the Chimney, put out your bait, got wet and lost your pole......
> 
> 
> ..


I don't care who ya are, that right there is funny. I just spit my drink all over the place. 

Sorry about the sharkin adventure. Glad all turned out well.


----------



## BananaTom

swhiting said:


> So, you went to the Chimney, put out your bait, got wet and lost your pole.......


*Thanks for posting this thread OP. Hopfully this lesson will teach others, and I am glad to read it here and not PNJ.*

*With that said, we could certainly could have fun derailing this thread.*

*As below:*

*High Fives went to Oh Crap, At the Chimney?*

*And then you and you bud disappeared for three hours at the Chimney? Hmmm~~~*

*Pulled around for hours by a BIG BULL!!*


----------



## devinsdad

Now that was funny guys.... I nearly spit my coffee all over my badly sunburned body. Uh, maybe I should say spilled instead if spit.

You guys crack me up. I actually checked the PNJ website this morning hoping there was no story. With the USCG, PPD, EMS and ECSO on scene I was hoping it wouldnt make the paper. We all like a little spotlight when it comes to fishing but not when you are the idiot in the story.


----------



## nogoodatit

great story and you kept your sence of humor. I had a scare 25 years ago heading offshore in my boat at night...still gives me the willies when I think how wrong it could have gone. Glad you're ok. Sharkin is a blast.


----------



## jspooney

nogoodatit said:


> great story and you kept your sence of humor. I had a scare 25 years ago heading offshore in my boat at night...still gives me the willies when I think how wrong it could have gone. Glad you're ok. Sharkin is a blast.


Oh come on....you have to tell the story now. Btw, whiting, that was stinking hilarious.


----------



## 16983

Sucks that ya lost 2 kayaks....but, glad thats all ya lost.


----------



## devinsdad

Hank- We didnt lose the kayaks, just the rod & reel. Thye kayaks floated enough for us to hold onto them while we were drifting. When the boat picked us up, we tied them to the rear cleats and slowly drug them to shore.


----------



## 16983

Thats great, I didn't know they'd tow them back in for you....good deal, glad things worked out.


----------



## beeritself

Im still in awe.


----------



## fishnhuntguy

Glad yall made it back safe. Could have been really bad. Say a prayer of thanks to God for bringing you back safe. We've all sone stupid things and somehow get out of it.


----------



## Fishermon

""<<high-fives to, "Oh Shit" pretty quickly"">>

man,...what a trip...thanks for sharing. Glad you are all ok. The more I read stories of this nature, the more I want to get me a "Spot" stellite tracker. I may pull the trigger on one very soon and hope will never have to use it. Again, glad everything turned ok.

what a (shark) story...lol


----------



## drifterfisher

What was your "pucker factor" at?lol
Glad ya made it back in,only if ya learned something was it worth it.


----------

